# F300Hz Seamaster



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dear all,

I'm new to the forum, looking for some advice really.

I have a 1973 Omega Seamaster F300hz. Until recently, it was operating very well, gaining slightly, but not enough to bother me.

A few weeks ago, it stopped. I could still hear the tuning fork, but it sounded off colour, if you know what I mean. I figured the battery, so had it replaced. Still no go. I can hear the fork, and it sounds ok.

Any tips, or do I need to bite the bullet and have it serviced?

Any good specialists in the London/ SE England area?

Many thanks in advance,

Alex.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It needs a service and I know someone in the SE









Use the "Electric Watches" banner link at the top of the page to contact them.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> It needs a service and I know someone in the SE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, not even "welcome to the forum" you're a hard man S.H. :assassin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It needs a service and I know someone in the SE
> ...


You're right...how very rude of me...:sadwalk:

Welcome to the Forum! :rltb: :toot: :band: :cheers:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

But seriously to O.P. Silver Hawk is the specialist for f300s (and electrics and other electronic watches)"Electric Watches" is his site and he'll sort your Omega for you.

BTW, I'm just as bad - welcome to


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:, it's a GREAT PLACE TO BE :yes:

:weed: ldman:

Go with the flow "apm" and give Silver Hawk a call, He's the guru who can fix 'em all! Seriously, Paul is a recognised world leader in repair and restoration of "Electric Watches", if he can't fix it, I doubt if anyone can! :yes:


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi i can vouch for Paul at the Electric Watch Co, on my right hand sits a superb Bulova Accutron that he has just rebuilt, his service is top notch, in every aspect, price, speed and quality!!

Paul.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks all- I have emailed Paul and will await his reply.

BW,

Alex.


----------

